

Starting a Business as an Open Source Consultant - singold
http://www.javaworld.com/article/2072861/starting-a-business-as-an-open-source-consultant.html

======
singold
I'm thinking on doing this myself, so I would love to hear the insights and
experiences of fellow HNers :)

